# Zu viele Fehler alles muss neu



## Springmaus (1. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

bei der ersten Teichsanierung, die fast abgeschlossen war bin ich hier ins Forum gekommen.

das ist jetzt schon eine ganze Weile her. Eigendlich wollte ich dieses Jahr einen neuen Teich 

bauen aber das habe ich jetzt erst mal auf Eis gelegt für 2013 da ich meinen jetzigen Teich

so einfach nicht mehr mit Freude beobachten kann.

Ich habe vor alles raus neue Folie und evt. mit kleinem Ufergraben.

Der Kies soll auch verschwinden und ein Sand Lehmgemisch rein. 

 

 

 

 

Morgen soll die Aktion beginnen. die Fische werden in Kübel umsiedeln mit einen Luftsprudeler. Ab und zu TTW das muss gehen.

Ich würde mich freuen wenn ich ein paar tolle Vorschläge bekomme damit ich  nicht

irgendwann Teichsanierung die 3te machen muss.

Der Teich hat ca 1 Meter Tiefe wenn neue Folie verlegt wird dann kommen bestimmt 30 cm mehr dazu wie man auf den Bildern sieht.


----------



## Maifisch (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zu viele Fehler alles muss neu*

Hallo Doris!
Für mich sieht dein Teich auf den ersten Blick sehr schön aus. Was genau ist daran falsch, oder was stört dich daran? 
Ich habe meinen dieses Jahr auch fertig "restauriert", weil mich sehr viel gestört hat. Aber jetzt hab ich ne Lösung gefunden. Mein Mann war mir ne große Hilfe und wir waren beide sehr zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis. 

Ich hoffe, nach deiner Antwort dir eine Hilfe sein zu können. Würd mich sehr freuen. 
Schick dir auch noch ein Bild von meinem Teich, wie er jetzt aussieht. Wenn du willst, kann ich dir auch eins vom letzten Jahr zeigen --- ein Horror gegen jetzt!
LG Sonja


----------



## Springmaus (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zu viele Fehler alles muss neu*

Hallo,

 na ja wenn man sich den Wasserspiegel so anschaut dann ist der viel viel
niedriger als der Rasen, man sieht viel zuviel Folie die sich einfach nicht wegkaschieren
lässt weil es einfach zu steil ist und die Steine immer wieder wegrutschen dann sind die
Stufen einfach keine Stufen sondern laufen schräg runter sodas langsam aber sicher der Kies
ins Loch rutscht und dadurch die Fische im Winter bestimmt bald keine vernünftige Tiefe mehr haben.

Also wird es wohl oder über eine größere Aktion !


@Maifisch: Kannst Du deine Bilder etwas größer einstellen dann kann man mehr erkennen.


----------



## jolantha (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zu viele Fehler alles muss neu*

Hallo Doris,
irgenwie hast du recht, Dein Teich liegt einfach zu tief ( Finde ich auch  ) . Ich würde ihn sozusagen auf Gartenniveau " hochziehen " und dann die gesamten Materialien neu verwenden. Grade Deine weißen Granitsteine sehen doch gut aus.


----------



## MadDog (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zu viele Fehler alles muss neu*

Hallo Doris,
das mit dem Lehm/Sandgemisch lass ja sein. Ich habe bei mir letztes Jahr auch den Kies in einer Ecke raus genommen und dafür ein Lehm/Sandgemisch gemacht.

Das Ergebnis war: eine Eintrübung des Teichs, vorallem bei Wasserwechsel und starkem Regen,  eine Verkümmerung der Pflanzen und massive Algenbildung im Flachwasserbereich.

Ich habe mittlerweile die Erfahrung gemacht, das die Pflanzen im Kies wesentlich besser wachsen als im Lehm/Sandgemisch.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## koifischfan (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zu viele Fehler alles muss neu*

Kübel?
Deine Maßnahme wird schon ein paar Tage dauern. Gönne den Fischen doch einen Badepool. Keine 50 Euro dafür aber 2500 Liter Wasser und Freiraum.


----------



## Hagalaz (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zu viele Fehler alles muss neu*

Sorry Frank aber muss dir widersprechen SSand/Lehmgemisch klappt bei mir super Trübung geht wieder weg!


----------



## Darven (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zu viele Fehler alles muss neu*

Herzlich Willkommen Doris!   

@Frank: warum denkst Du, dass Pflanzen kümmern wenn man sie in Lehm -Sand setzt, im Gegensatz zu Kies??  in Beidem sind doch keine Nährstoffe - was ist Deiner Meinung anders??
Mich verunsichert das ein wenig, weil ich gerade meinen ganzen Teich mit Lehm und Sand  "bestückt" habe.  übrigens ist das erst 1 Woche her und wenn ich nicht gerade drinnen rumstiefel, ist außer ein bischen Dreck auf der Wasseroberfläche alles o.k.


----------



## Springmaus (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zu viele Fehler alles muss neu*

Hallo,

@ Darven Dir auch Willkommen (ich bin schon seit 2010 hier)


----------



## Darven (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zu viele Fehler alles muss neu*

@Doris: mann oh mann........... 

schönen Abend noch
Marlies Peinlich


----------



## pyro (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zu viele Fehler alles muss neu*



MadDog schrieb:


> Hallo Doris,
> das mit dem Lehm/Sandgemisch lass ja sein. Ich habe bei mir letztes Jahr auch den Kies in einer Ecke raus genommen und dafür ein Lehm/Sandgemisch gemacht.
> 
> Das Ergebnis war: eine Eintrübung des Teichs, vorallem bei Wasserwechsel und starkem Regen,  eine Verkümmerung der Pflanzen und massive Algenbildung im Flachwasserbereich.
> ...



Die Aussage kann ich absolut nicht so stehen lassen, ich meine das stimmt nicht. Bester Beweis ist mein Teich. Bitte den Link in der Signatur anklicken dann kommen Beweisfotos.

Ich habe einen sehr grossen Flachwasserbereich mit Sand-Lehmgemisch, die Pflanzen wachsen gut, bei Regen keine Brühe sondern klare Sicht bis auf den 1,4m tiefen Grund.
Als Direktlink zu einem Post mit 2 Fotos... man sieht ganz deutlich die grossen Sandbereiche... und das "trübe Wasser" 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/366


----------



## mitch (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zu viele Fehler alles muss neu*



 & 



=



 14.06.2009

==>



 08.07.2009

etwas Geduld ist schon vonnöten :beten


----------



## Moderlieschenking (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zu viele Fehler alles muss neu*

Hallo Frank,



> Ich habe mittlerweile die Erfahrung gemacht, das die Pflanzen im Kies wesentlich besser wachsen als im Lehm/Sandgemisch.


also diese Aussage kann ich absolut nicht nachvollziehen bzw. kann ich mir nur so erklären.
Wie Marlies schon bereits gesagt hat, sind weder in Kiesel noch in Sand/Lehm Nährstoffe
vorhanden. Warum sollen Pflanzen im Kiesel besser wachsen - vielleicht nur dann,
weil Du zwischen dem Kiesel mehr Schlamm hast, den Du nicht mehr aus dem Teich bekommst.
Aber ich denke Ziel sollte bei den meisten sein, einen möglichst nährstoffarmen Teich zu haben, damit sich möglichst wenig Algen bilden.
Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, das die Pflanzen am besten im Ufergraben wachsen.

@ Marlies

das hast Du schon richtig gemacht mit dem Sand/Lehm.

@ Doris 
irgendwie gefiel mir Dein Teich schon immer ganz gut, aber jetzt wird deutlich sichtbar,
dass Du ganz schön Volumen hergeschenkt hast.
Dass Die Pflanzzonen waagrecht sein sollen ( noch besser leicht nach aussen hängend)
hast Du ja schon selber geschrieben.
Platz sehe ich bei Dir für einen Ufergraben auch noch genug, den würde ich Dir unbedingt
empfehlen.
Mach einfach bei Gelegenheit wieder ein paar Bilder, dann kann man ja die aktuellen
Probleme besprechen.

LG Markus


----------



## Maifisch (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zu viele Fehler alles muss neu*

Guten Morgen Doris!
Jetzt seh ich die Fehler auch. Ansonsten ist dein Teich echt schön. Guck dir mal mein Album an (da sind die Bilder wohl größer), da siehst du, dass ich die gleichen Fehler hatte. Kaum Flachzone und steil nach oben. Ich habe meinen Teich zum Glück gleich auf nen 1,30m buddeln lassen. Dieses Jahr haben wir gegraben und ne schöne Flachzone hinbekommen. Aber ich hab Wasser abgepumpt und ich konnte die Fische drinlassen. Die Folie und Matten dann umgeschlagen und dann richtig flach gegraben. Wir hatten vom Hausbau noch Ziegelsteine da, die haben wir dann schräg an die "Wand" gelegt, da kam dann die Folie mit der Matte wieder drauf und davor die Steine. Durch das Umschlagen der Folie hatte ich zwar das Wasser trüb, aber nach ner Woche hat sich das wieder gelegt. 
Mit den Pflanzen mach ich das ganz einfach. Wenn ich ne neue kriege, mach ich die Erde ab, dann beschwere ich sie mit einer oder zwei Handvoll Sand. Vllt noch ein Steinchen drauf und dann kann sie in Ruhe festwachsen. Dann kommt keine Trübung rein. 

LG Sonja


----------



## Riggie33 (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zu viele Fehler alles muss neu*



Springmaus schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> na ja wenn man sich den Wasserspiegel so anschaut dann ist der viel viel
> niedriger als der Rasen, man sieht viel zuviel Folie die sich einfach nicht wegkaschieren
> ...



Hallo Doris,

ich würde auch neu graben, viel viel tiefer, je tiefer desto klarer das Wasser im Sommer, wenn Du kannst mind. 1,5 Meter und ausgeprägte Stufen einbauen. Folie neu verlegen, so dass der Wasserspiegel ca. 10 - 15 cm unter der Rasenfläche ist. Alles andere würde ich so lassen. Kies am Teich ist doch Super. Lehm und Sand... nö, entsteht eh mit der zeit von selbst.

Viele Grüße

Tom


----------



## Springmaus (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zu viele Fehler alles muss neu*

 

 

 

 

 Hallo

  so jetzt gibt es kein zurück mehr.

Die Pflanzen sind fast alle raus hatte leider nicht mehr Zeit aber Morgen gehts weiter.
Die Findlinge werden behalten der Kies kommt weg die Pflanzen werden in Sand Lehm
gesetzt.

Werde mich jetzt langsam  nach unten vorarbeiten solange werden die paar Fische noch im 
Teich bleiben danach gehen sie in einer Wanne für die ca 9 Stück wird das reichen.

Sollte ich die Planzen in Wannen mit Wasser packen oder können die auch ein paar Tage
so stehen bleiben?

 Und in Pflanzkörbe braucht man auch nix Pflanzen  bleiben eh nicht drin.

Bin ja fast geschockt wie sehr die Pflanzen Wurzeln bekommen die sind doch erst ca 1-2 Jahre im Teich.

Auf jedenfall möchte ich einen kleinen Ufergraben mit vielen bunt blühenden Pflanzen.
Anhang anzeigen 100852

Anhang anzeigen 100853

Anhang anzeigen 100854

Anhang anzeigen 100855

Anhang anzeigen 100856

Anhang anzeigen 100857

Anhang anzeigen 100858


----------



## Darven (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zu viele Fehler alles muss neu*

hallo Doris, 
viel Erfolg beim Umbau!
bin schon gespannt wie Du das mit dem Teichrand löst.
Vielleicht kannst Du ja davon auch ein Foto machen, suche nämlich immer noch nach einer Lösung für meinen Teich.


----------



## Springmaus (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zu viele Fehler alles muss neu*

Hallo,

Daven: Da bin ich auch gespannt   ich wollte eigendlich die Granitsäulen stehen
lassen nur weiß ich nicht ob das geht.

Morgen kommt die Folie raus und dann wird gebuddelt.


----------



## Darven (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zu viele Fehler alles muss neu*

Ja Doris, da warten wir beide nun wohl auf die Profis  die sich ja hoffentlich reichlich zu Wort melden  
Ich drück Dir die Daumen, dass sie eine Superlösung mit einem kleinen Tricks kennen !


----------



## Springmaus (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zu viele Fehler alles muss neu*

Hallo,

so der Kies ist fast raus  oh man ganz schön viel Arbeit. Nur noch unten im Loch

ca 1 Karre  dann ist alles raus.

Fische kleine __ Frösche und eine fette Libellenlarve (ich glaube das war eine) sind
auch schon umgezogen.

Der Sonnenbarsch der jetzt ca 1 Jahr bei uns ist hat sich sehr gut gemacht

ist schon richtig gewachsen und Fischkinder hab ich keine  sehr gut,.

Morgen kommt die folie raus und dann kan noch ein bissl gebuddelt werden.

Morgen kommen neue Bilder.


----------



## Darven (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zu viele Fehler alles muss neu*

Na dann bin ich schon aml auf die nackigen Bilder gespannt


----------



## Eva-Maria (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zu viele Fehler alles muss neu*

Moin Doris,
da hast Du Dir ja ein ordentliches Stück Arbeit vorgenommen 
So ein "Pflanzgraben" ist was Tolles, hätte ich auch gern:evil
Wird aber nix mehr hier, wir bauen nicht um....
Bei uns müssen halt die beiden Pflanzenfilter herhalten und die Flachwasserzone, Tiefe 5 - 10 cm..... da gibt es GsD auch tolle Pflanzen für.


----------



## Springmaus (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zu viele Fehler alles muss neu*

Hallo,

@ Eva-Maria: Du brauchst auch nicht umbauen dein Teich ist .

So man man die Folie ist raus und was hab ich da gefunden  na ganz tol die verrieselung
unseres Dreikammersystems ganz toll na ja das kriegen wir auch noch hin kein Problem.

Über ein paar Vorschläge wie ich jetzt buddeln kann würde ich mich sehr freuen.


----------



## mitch (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zu viele Fehler alles muss neu*

Hallo Doris,



> verrieselung unseres Dreikammersystems


 = Kleinkläranlage , das war wohl dann die falsche Stelle zum graben. 

du willst doch etwas mehr an tiefe - 1. Bild linke Seite, wenn es da geht ?


----------



## Springmaus (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zu viele Fehler alles muss neu*

Hallo,

@mitch: danke werd ich auch so machen.


So heute noch ein bissl geschafft. Die Steine sollen dafür sorgen einen geraden Abstand und ein
vernüftigen Wasserstand zu bekommen.

Jetzt unsere überlegung die Folie über die Steine zu ziehen und dahinter mit Beton und 
Kieselsteine zu befestigen. Wird das gehen ???


----------



## Springmaus (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zu viele Fehler alles muss neu*

Hallo,

so hab mal gemalt  kann das so gehen ?


----------



## mitch (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zu viele Fehler alles muss neu*

Hi Doris,

schau mal 



 

 



das wäre doch was für deinen Rand ? du kannst ja anstatt der Granitsteine auch große Kiesel in Zement setzen.


----------



## Springmaus (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zu viele Fehler alles muss neu*

Hallo,

die Folie wird über den Stein gezogen zwischen dem Stein und den Granit soll Beton
mit kleinen Kieseln und dann  mit Findlingen die Folie kaschieren  Ich hoffe ich
hab das verstädlich geschrieben?


----------



## mitch (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zu viele Fehler alles muss neu*

_Hallo Doris,_

_ verstanden, _
_du machst aber noch Vlies über die scharfen Kanten der Backsteine _

_und oben rauf Ufermatte als UV Schutz  _

_das wird dann ein pflegeleichter Rand_


----------



## Moderlieschenking (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zu viele Fehler alles muss neu*

Hallo Doris,

ich hab Dich noch nicht so ganz verstanden .

Ich weiss noch nicht für was Du den Beton brauchst.

Willst Du die Findlinge vor die Ziegelsteine setzen oder auf die Ziegelsteine?

Auf alle Fälle die Ziegel mit etwas Flies abdecken, damit die Folie nicht beschädigt wird und
wie Mitch schon schrieb oben drüber Ufermatte, aber dann auf die Kapilarwirkung aufpassen.

Pass bei den Flachzonen auf dass sie leicht nach aussen hängen, Du weisst schon wegen
dem Abrutschen des Sediments.

Bei den Fotos vom ausgelassenen Teich sieht man jetzt deutlich die Baufehler.

Weiterhin fröhliches Buddeln.

LG Markus


----------



## Springmaus (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zu viele Fehler alles muss neu*

Hallo,

leider hat es dne ganzen Tag geregnet  da mag ich nicht buddeln.
 ziegel
 Flies über den Ziegel und ein bisschen hinter den Ziegel
 Folie über das Flies und ein bisschen hinter den Ziegel
Hinter dem Ziegel Beton und Kies Folie versteckt.
oben das ganze mit Kies und Findlinge kaschieren  Folie nicht mehr sichtbar

werd das Morgen mal mit prov. mit alter folie und Flies fotografieren.


Habt Ihr erfahrung mit Naturaguard Folie die man auf Maß bestellt

oder ist es doch günstiger ein viereckiges Stück zu bestellen z.b. E-B--- 3,69 oder so

was habt Ihr für Folie?


----------



## Moderlieschenking (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zu viele Fehler alles muss neu*

Hallo Doris,

ich hab NG  - Folie, allerdings die schwarze  "billige".
Hab aber einfach eine rechteckige genommen keine Massfolie, die Abschnitte konnte ich
für meine Ufergräben gebrauchen.
Aber wenn Du einen recht unförmigen Teich hast - kann eine Massfolie auf alle Fälle die 
günstigere Alternative sein.

Noname Folien hab ich noch nicht verbaut.

LG Markus


----------



## Springmaus (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zu viele Fehler alles muss neu*

Hallo,

oh man was hab ich mir da angetan  da ich allein buddeln  muss (GG hat 3 Bandscheibenvorfälle) bin ich jetzt der Meinung :beten genug gebuddelt.

Bin jetzt auf ca 120 Tiefe das muss reichen.

Die Uferzone wird ca 15-17 cm Hoch + Substrat  in der Breite hab ich 50-80 cm

Die nächste Stufe wird ca 50 cm  Hoch + Substrat 

Ufergraben krieg ich einfach nicht allein hin da muss man schon mit Beton arbeiten und
das krieg ich alles allein nicht hin. 

Ich bitte um Eure Meinung ob das alles so gehen kann.


----------



## Olli.P (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zu viele Fehler alles muss neu*

Hi Doris,

also ich würde die Tiefenzone noch größer machen............... 

Bzw. was hat die für einen Durchmesser


----------



## Springmaus (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zu viele Fehler alles muss neu*

Hallo,

die Tiefzone hat einen Durchmesser von ca 2,00 x 2,20 meter.

Ich hatte gedacht wenn die unterste Stufe rund herum geht können viele

Unterwasserpflanzen und 2-3 Seerosen darauf.

Noch jemand Vorschläge zur Verbesserung ?


----------



## Moderlieschenking (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zu viele Fehler alles muss neu*

Hallo Doris, 
das schaut schon recht gut aus,
aber arbeite bei den oberen Stufen bitte noch nach - lass diese wirklich nach aussen
hängen sonst haut Dir im Laufe der Zeit das Substrat immer wieder in die tieferen Regionen
ab.

LG Markus


----------



## Pammler (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zu viele Fehler alles muss neu*

Ich würde die Folie außen hochziehen und Ufermatte einklemmen. Da kannste dann beruhigt deine Kiesel drauflegen und wo keine sind sieht man die Folie nicht. Gibt billige gute Ufermatte bei 3.2.1.


----------



## RKurzhals (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zu viele Fehler alles muss neu*

Hallo Doris,
genau so ist es leider nicht richtig  - die Folie darf am Ende nicht nach unten fallen, sondern muss "aufrecht" stehen! Über die senkrechte Folie sollten nicht viele Ausläufer/Wurzeln treiben, und dann ist alles o. k. .
Um noch mal auf die vorhergehenden postings und Deinen Teich zurückzukommen - absolute Klasse   !
Meine Anmerkung ist also eine kleine Kosmetik, aber nötig.


----------



## Marlowe (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zu viele Fehler alles muss neu*

Moin!

Ich möchte Olafs Beitrag nochmal erwähnen:

Mach den Teich noch ein Stück tiefer, wenn es denn irgendwie möglich ist!:smoki


----------



## bergi (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zu viele Fehler alles muss neu*

Hallo Doris, 
weil ich gerade deinen Beitrag sehe und selbst am Bauen bin: 

Stufen und Befestigungen (z.B. um deine Tiefenzone herum) kann man auch recht gut mit Holz abstützen. Das kostet nicht die Welt und ist nicht mit so viel Schlepperei verbunden. Man könnte z.B. Fichtenbalken mit 4 cm Dicke, 25 cm Höhe und z.B. 2 m Länge nehmen (oder auch verschieden lange Stücke); die kannst du locker alleine tragen.

Allerdings würde ich das Holz *auf *der Folie verarbeiten, also nicht, wie du es für den Beton vorgesehen hättest, darunter. Holz sieht ja auch gut aus, und unter Wasser gammelt es nicht. 

Auch deine Randgestaltung könnte man eventuell ganz gut und optisch befriedigend mit einer Holzstufe angehen (spontan würde ich meinen: Holzstufe auf Ziegelhöhe bringen, mit Kies auffüllen, Folie an den Granitsteinen hochstehen lassen, vielleicht den Rand noch mit etwas größeren Steinen kaschieren).

Ich habe gerade einen Thread "Holzteich" angefangen - allerdings ist der noch nicht so weit, dass er als Werbung für dieses Konzept dienen könnte... Spaß macht die Arbeit mit diesem Material aber allemal. 

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Springmaus (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zu viele Fehler alles muss neu*

Hallo,

@ bergi Vielen Dank aber nun ist es zu spät. 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/36012


----------

